# Thoughts on the 2005 Dodge Magnum



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, for me personally, I think this is a major coup for Dodge/Chrysler/Daimler, etc., etc., etc. Although most of the focus has been on the 300C, I think the styling, functionality, and performance of the Magnum, not to mention the $27,000 Invoice sticker (not including employee discounts or the soon-to-come incentives) for a 340hp/390tq, Canadian-built, RWD wagon that shares its suspension and stability control with Mercedes, and has a whole list of standard features and nice options MAKES FOR ONE HELL OF A VEHICLE!!!

I am actually excited for once since 1984 (Fiero) for a Detroit-born auto. WOW....20 years.

Someone on Edmunds also claimed it had .116" body gaps....nice. I suppose then the fit and finish is tops.

Can this be a vehicle that attracts BMW owners?!??!?! It's got me tempted....


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

: puke:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Curb Weight = 4,142 lbs.

It's a too big/heavy for me. Plus, the styling is a cross between the Dodge Ram and a Tank... not my cup a tea.

Here is some more infomation I found from CarsDirect.com

*Powertrain * 
HEMI Magnum 5.7L V-8 OHV SMPI 16 valve engine
Cylinder deactivation
160 amp alternator
730 CCA battery with run down protection
Heavy duty radiator
5-speed electronic automatic transmission with overdrive
Transmission lock-up
Autostick
Transmission oil cooler
Rear-wheel drive
ABS and driveline traction control
2.82 axle ratio
Quasi-dual stainless steel exhaust
Chrome tailpipe
LEV emissions

*Steering and Suspension * 
Hydraulic power-assist rack and pinion steering
4 wheel disc brakes with front and rear vented discs
Brake assistance
Touring ride suspension
Stability control control
Front independent suspension
Front short and long arm suspension
Front anti-roll bar
Front coil springs
Gas-pressurized front shocks
Rear independent suspension
Rear multi-link suspension
Rear anti-roll bar
Rear coil springs
Gas-pressurized rear shocks
Front and rear 18.0" x 7.50" polished alloy wheels
P225/60HR18.0 BSW touring AS front and rear tires
Inside under cargo mounted compact spare tire
Steel spare wheel

*Seating and Interior * 
Capacity of 5
Bucket front seats
Adjustable front head restraints
Center front armrest
8-way adjustable driver seat (8-way power)
4-way adjustable passenger seat
60-40 folding rear fold forward seatback bench seats
2 fixed rear head restraints
Center rear armrest
Leather faced front seats with leatherette side and back
Leather faced rear seats with carpet side and back
Full cloth headliner
Full carpet floor covering
Carpeted floor mats
Leather/metal-look gear shift knob
Metal-look door panel insert
Metal-look interior accents

*Dimensions and Capacities * 
Door Count 4 doors 
Maximum Cargo Volume 71.6 cu.ft. 
Exterior Length 197.7 " 
Exterior Width 74.1 " 
Exterior Height 58.4 " 
Wheelbase 120 " 
Front Tread 63 " 
Rear Tread 63 " 
Turning Radius 19.4 ' 
Curb Weight 4,142 lbs. 
Max Trailer Weight 3,800 lbs. 
Drag Coefficient .35 
Front Legroom 41.8 " 
Rear Legroom 40.2 " 
Front Headroom 38.4 " 
Rear Headroom 38.1 " 
Front Hiproom 56.2 " 
Rear Hiproom 55.5 " 
Front Shoulder Room 58.7 " 
Rear Shoulder Room 57.6 " 
Passenger Volume 106 cu.ft. 
Interior Cargo Volume 27.2 cu.ft. 
Interior Cargo Volume w/Seats Folded 71.6 cu.ft.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

It's pretty cool - I'll have to see one in person though. I am worried about Chrysler reliability, but I might give it a look when it is time for the truck to be traded - not for another year or two. (edit) Just as another data point - it weighs almost 2,000 lbs less than my truck!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

It's freaky-looking.


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

Chrysler deserves some Kudos. They are definetly adding some boldness to their line up.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I think Daimler Chrysler has some great LOOKING designs. That being said, everyone I've know that owns a Dodge has nothing but problems with it. For this reason, there will be no Dodges in my near future.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

330Legend said:


> Chrysler deserves some Kudos. They are definetly adding some boldness to their line up.


Not the same boldness Cadillac is going for


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

alpinewhite325i said:


> That being said, everyone I've know that owns a Dodge has nothing but problems with it. For this reason, there will be no Dodges in my near future.


That is one of my big reservations - the worst car I ever owned was a '95 Chrysler Cirrus, so I would wait a year or so to see how these shake out before I even tried one out.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree with Andy... too big/heavy, plus it has a slushbox.

But I do give them credit for taking the plunge... and I think they'll sell a bunch. It's a muscle-car for family folks.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

330Legend said:


> Chrysler deserves some Kudos. They are definetly adding some boldness to their line up.


Chrysler (and their divisions) has been way out ahead of Ford and GM in terms of boldness in styling. After Ford's original Taurus, it's been all Chrysler/Dodge/Plymouth, starting with the Viper. It's only been recently that GM (Cadillac, specifically) and Ford have shown any interest in catching up.

FWIW, I did the Magnum...a LOT. I don't think that it's quite big enough for what my wife would want if she decides our 3er wagon isn't big enough. If it was, I'd be pushing her in that direction. To some extent, who cares if it's heavy? With the V8, it's got enough power to move. It's not meant to be sporting...just a hauler that hauls. Doesn't need a stick to do that either. Mission accomplished.

Saw a 300C on the street yesterday for the first time. It's a big honker with presence...not sure exactly what kind of presence, though...


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Motown328 said:


> Someone on Edmunds also claimed it had .116" body gaps....nice. I suppose then the fit and finish is tops.


For the first year maybe, and then the trim fasteners start popping out.

Visually, the car doesn't do it for me....too 1950's tank for me. I will give DCX (?) credit though, generally their designs take more appealing chances than Ford or GM, but their long term quality just bites.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Think it looks great. Wagon version of the 300, right? :thumbup: 

I heard the Dodge dealers were crying foul at not getting a sedan version, though. Guess they don't think a wagon will really move as well. I believe DaimlerChrysler is obliging with a ..., uh, I forgot the name. Well, they're getting a sedan, that's the bottom line.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Don't do it. Just don't do it. Our whole parking lot is filled with those and 300C's.

Love it or hate it, Chrysler does have style. Too bad neither they, nor Mercedes of late, can build a quality car.

You know how many Crossfires I've seen towed back to dealerships? These are not far behind.

B.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

swchang said:


> Think it looks great. Wagon version of the 300, right? :thumbup:
> 
> I heard the Dodge dealers were crying foul at not getting a sedan version, though. Guess they don't think a wagon will really move as well. I believe DaimlerChrysler is obliging with a ..., uh, I forgot the name. Well, they're getting a sedan, that's the bottom line.


Yeah, next year, the Charger comes back.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

racerdave said:


> I agree with Andy... too big/heavy, plus it has a slushbox.
> 
> But I do give them credit for taking the plunge... and I think they'll sell a bunch. It's a muscle-car for family folks.


Actually, when you see one in person, they look rather compact. Of course, it might be the contours playing tricks on your eyes, but they don't look big at all in person.

The automatic is standard probably because dealers don't want 10 Magnums a day coming back with blown engines. 340/390....I can just see how many people miss 2nd Gear and POOF!!! Although I heard an SXT version was coming...so there is your manual. But with that kind of V8 power, an automatic really doesn't have a tremendous effect on power.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Bob330Ci said:


> Don't do it. Just don't do it. Our whole parking lot is filled with those and 300C's.
> 
> Love it or hate it, Chrysler does have style. Too bad neither they, nor Mercedes of late, can build a quality car.
> 
> ...


Bob, do you work for Chrysler?!?! What can you tell me about the latest scoop on the Magnum??? So far, besides seeing them on the road, I haven't been able to hear much about them. It's all 300C stuff now.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I like the looks...reminds me of an old Chevy Nomad station wagon. :thumbup: 
Its a bit on the porky side though.

I would be very concerned about Dodge build quality and reliability. My wife had three Dodge intrepids as company cars. Each one needed a new trans in less than 60K miles. Fit and finish was also an issue as trim pieces would come loose for no reason. On her last Intrepid the trim on the outside of the right rear door was loose from the day it was delivered. She mentioned it to the dealer when it went in for its first service and nothing was done.

Their design and ergonomics were first rate and the Intrepid had more interior room than most anything in its class or price range. Aside fromthe trans there were no major problems with them and we enjoyed driving it.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

0-60 in 5.3 seconds per Car & Driver - for the 300C with a Hemi. It was also $37k. :yikes:

I'm not really in the market for a big, heavy, V8 car with a slushbox. 

The Magnum (wagon) doesn't even have much cargo room. I read somewhere that it was about 28 cubic feet. That's stupid small considering how big a car it is. For comparison, our Passat wagon has 38 cubic feet and a Mazda 6 wagon has 34 cubic feet.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I like it  checked it out at the NY autoshow and was a bit disappointed with the interior, 300c was a bit nicer.

These are the types of cars the big 3 should build, big rwd cars and trucks.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I wish it had a 5- or 6-speed option. But otherwise, I LOVE that thing. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PhilH said:


> 0-60 in 5.3 seconds per Car & Driver - for the 300C with a Hemi. It was also $37k. :yikes:
> 
> I'm not really in the market for a big, heavy, V8 car with a slushbox.
> 
> The Magnum (wagon) doesn't even have much cargo room. I read somewhere that it was about 28 cubic feet. That's stupid small considering how big a car it is. For comparison, our Passat wagon has 38 cubic feet and a Mazda 6 wagon has 34 cubic feet.


Yeah, it doesn't have all that much space, which is why I don't think it will be enough if my wife decides that our wagon isn't big enough. One of the problems with the Magnum, from a cargo capacity perspecitve, is the tapered roofline. It really cuts into space that could otherwise be used. OTOH, the rear panel is hinged a good ways up the roofline so you can still get large items in that you might not be able to get into compact wagons that have more cargo room (like the 3er, Mazda 6, Passat, A4, etc). The Magnum also has an ingenious little device in back to section off and store grocery bag sized cargo. I was really impressed with this feature when I saw it at NAIAS. One of those real :banghead: moments when you wonder why no one thought of it sooner.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

I will definately be looking at this vehicle when the time comes... looks like a real mean hauler!


If an SXT version comes out with aManual...that will definately be in the Stable


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

What kind of gas milage does it get? With fuel crossing the $2 a gallon line, it's something to take into account.

--nw :angel:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

nowonder said:


> What kind of gas milage does it get? With fuel crossing the $2 a gallon line, it's something to take into account.
> 
> --nw :angel:


the hemi has a cool cylinder shut off feature, 4 of 8 cylinders are deactivated during light load. Still a big heavy car, I think it was something like 18/24 :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:thumbdwn: i really don't think would be bmw shoppers would consider this one as an option. the car looks midgety even though it's big. :dunno: 

what happens when the cylinder is deactivated? does it mean that it's disconnected and not being dragged? doesn't some bmw's have this.... when a coil goes bad! :angel:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> Actually, when you see one in person, they look rather compact. Of course, it might be the contours playing tricks on your eyes, but they don't look big at all in person.
> 
> The automatic is standard probably because dealers don't want 10 Magnums a day coming back with blown engines. 340/390....I can just see how many people miss 2nd Gear and POOF!!! Although I heard an SXT version was coming...so there is your manual. But with that kind of V8 power, an automatic really doesn't have a tremendous effect on power.


How do you miss 2nd gear? :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Yeah, it doesn't have all that much space, which is why I don't think it will be enough if my wife decides that our wagon isn't big enough. One of the problems with the Magnum, from a cargo capacity perspecitve, is the tapered roofline. It really cuts into space that could otherwise be used. OTOH, the rear panel is hinged a good ways up the roofline so you can still get large items in that you might not be able to get into compact wagons that have more cargo room (like the 3er, Mazda 6, Passat, A4, etc). The Magnum also has an ingenious little device in back to section off and store grocery bag sized cargo. I was really impressed with this feature when I saw it at NAIAS. One of those real :banghead: moments when you wonder why no one thought of it sooner.


Doesn't the 3er wagon have a tapered roofline, too?


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Motown328 said:


> Bob, do you work for Chrysler?!?! What can you tell me about the latest scoop on the Magnum??? So far, besides seeing them on the road, I haven't been able to hear much about them. It's all 300C stuff now.


Yes. Not much legally, I think. Automobile mag had a decent blip on the Dodge version as a sidebar to the 300C article.

B.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Yeah, it doesn't have all that much space, which is why I don't think it will be enough if my wife decides that our wagon isn't big enough. One of the problems with the Magnum, from a cargo capacity perspecitve, is the tapered roofline. It really cuts into space that could otherwise be used. OTOH, the rear panel is hinged a good ways up the roofline so you can still get large items in that you might not be able to get into compact wagons that have more cargo room (like the 3er, Mazda 6, Passat, A4, etc). The Magnum also has an ingenious little device in back to section off and store grocery bag sized cargo. I was really impressed with this feature when I saw it at NAIAS. One of those real :banghead: moments when you wonder why no one thought of it sooner.


Yeah, 28 cubic with the seat UP, 71.6 with the seats down. A big difference. But, the low roofline will hamper some things from fitting nicely.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

swchang said:


> Doesn't the 3er wagon have a tapered roofline, too?


 Yes, but it's not nearly as severe.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

HW said:


> what happens when the cylinder is deactivated? does it mean that it's disconnected and not being dragged? doesn't some bmw's have this.... when a coil goes bad! :angel:


AFAIK, the valves close and the combustion chamber stays pressurized to minimize pumping losses as well as keep the cylinder warm.

B.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> Yeah, 28 cubic with the seat UP, 71.6 with the seats down. A big difference. But, the low roofline will hamper some things from fitting nicely.


Keep in mind he has kid(s), though, so he might have a need for more room with both the seat up and down.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

swchang said:


> How do you miss 2nd gear? :dunno:


Exactly my point.....that's why Dodge isn't taking any chances...auto only (for now).


----------



## silroc (Dec 21, 2001)

I am a car guy first.

CAR GUY....

not one particular brand or region

Not American only, not Japanese only, not European only ..

I love all cool CARS (they must be cool)

I loved cars since I was a baby.



That being said.. I like it.. And I like the 300c

I like when ANY car company has balls and makes fast, cool, cars....


I love the muscle car retro thing too !!! We need a new General Lee !!!!


I hate Chris Bangle 

peace


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

silroc said:


> I am a car guy first.
> 
> CAR GUY....
> 
> ...


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

saw both in person, Chrysler 300C is much nicer


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.allpar.com/cars/concepts/magnum.html <-- now this I like!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I figured I'd bring this thread up to date. This is part of some ramblings I posted to the Avalanche site about a test drive I took today. AV means Chevy Avalanche.

----

I was down by the Dodge dealer today and lo and behold there is a metallic black Magnum parked out front. It was a SXT with the larger V6. It looks awesome in black by the way. This particular one is a not-for-sale unit they can use for demos until Jun 17 (the official launch date). The dealer let me take it for a spin. 

The interior is ok... some of the plastic materials look kind of cheap though. It could be the fact that there are a lot of angles in the car and that accentuates it. The lower seat cushion was ok, no worse than the bench in the AV. The back needed more lumbar support - maybe there is a lumbar adjustment but I didn't have a chance to look. I also drove over there in the BMW, which has the sports seats so my butt was adjusted to their comfort. This model has the optional leather seats and butt warmers. The gauges are white face and a little hard to read. The back light is blue and that makes them a little better in the dark. The steering wheel tilts and telescopes; however when I set it to my favorite position it obscured the top of the gauge pod. Not too big a deal; the same thing happens to me in the bimmer. The back seat had decent leg room but the roof is going to get a 6+ footer unless they slouch. The front seat had lots of head room even with the sunroof in this car. There were these aluminum accent panels on the wheel, where the optional radio controls go. They will probably get dirty without regular cleaning after a while. The only other downside to the 6 cyl models looks like some of the good toys (NAV, etc) for the car are only available on the SE model (hemi). There is a Bluetooth cell phone option for all models which is cool - I could use my phone though the car's interface.

The drive... It has a pretty good amount of power from the 6, I thought it was pretty slow getting on the highway until I looked and saw I was going 75! My guess is it was at least as quick as my unmodified AV. Handled pretty well although I did not get a chance to do too much. As we were going up the highway the skies opened up (the wipers worked fine!). The brakes seemed easy to modulate even in the pouring rain. The overall ride was pretty quiet and controlled. The view out the back is tiny even by AV standards!

The dealer told me he'd call me when a hemi model comes in - I can take that for a spin (out!) I will write that up when I do it.


----------

